# попробуй разви это тему



## enots

"попробуй, разви эту тему"  - от слова развивать.

Звучит очень коряво, но мы же говорим "попробуй, начни этот разговор"

Что вы скажете, коррекно ли употреблять "разви"


Спасибо


----------



## elemika

Как насчет "Попробуй, развей эту тему"? 
Чтобы избежать двусмысленности, лучше бы "попробуй развить..."


----------



## Slavianophil

А почему "разви"? Повелительное наклонение совершенного вида от "развивать" - "развей", "развейте".

Гугл даёт тысячи примеров на "развей эту тему" и "развейте эту тему".


----------



## Natalisha

enots said:


> "попробуй, разви эту тему"  - от слова развивать.
> 
> Звучит очень коряво, но мы же говорим "попробуй, начни этот разговор"
> 
> Что вы скажете, коррекно ли употреблять "разви"
> 
> 
> Спасибо


Вариант "попробуй, развей эту тему" звучит не лучше, хотя и грамматически правильный. Я, по крайней мере, так бы не сказала. 

Либо "попробуй развить эту тему" (как предложил(а) elemika), либо "развей эту тему" (звучит двусмысленно).


----------



## Maroseika

natalisha said:


> Вариант "попробуй, развей эту тему" звучит не лучше, хотя и грамматически правильный. Я, по крайней мере, так бы не сказала.
> 
> Либо "попробуй развить эту тему" (как предложил(а) elemika), либо "развей эту тему" (звучит двусмысленно).




Но почему? Развей - абсолютно нормальная и понятная форма, двусмысленность может возникнуть только в каком-то немыслимом контексте.
Что такое "развеивать тему"?


----------



## Slavianophil

На мой слух "развей эту тему" звучит так же нормально, как, например, строчка из песни: "вейся, вейся, не развейся ты, верёвочка моя".

А вот вариант "разви" меня просто изумил. Никогда бы мне не пришло в голову образовать повелительное наклонение этого глагола так.


----------



## Natalisha

Maroseika said:


> Но почему? Развей - абсолютно нормальная и понятная форма, двусмысленность может возникнуть только в каком-то немыслимом контексте.
> Что такое "развеивать тему"?


Да, Maroseika, Вы правы. Просто, видимо, очень сосредоточилась на самом глаголе. _Развей сомнения, развей..._ 

Мне кажется, в повелительном наклонении все-таки чаще употребляется глагол "развеивать", а не "развивать" (всего лишь предположение).

И все же "попробуй развить тему" звучит получше, чем "попробуй, развей тему".


----------



## Maroseika

natalisha said:


> Мне кажется, в повелительном наклонении все-таки чаще употребляется глагол "развеивать", а не "развивать" (всего лишь предположение).
> .


Совершенно с вами согласен. Но поскольку развеять тему вряд ли возможно, то в тех редких случаях, когда хочется употребить "развить" в повелительном наклонении, двусмысленности не возникает.



> И все же "попробуй развить тему" звучит получше, чем "попробуй, развей тему"


Возможно. Но ведь тут разные интонации, и они не взаимозаменяемы. Автору ветки требовалась именно вторая конструкция.


----------



## enots

maroseika said:


> Совершенно с вами согласен. Но поскольку развеять тему вряд ли возможно, то в тех редких случаях, когда хочется употребить "развить" в повелительном наклонении, двусмысленности не возникает.
> 
> 
> Возможно. Но ведь тут разные интонации, и они не взаимозаменяемы. Автору ветки требовалась именно вторая конструкция.




Никогда в жизни не слышал, чтобы говорили: "развей тему" в смысле "развивать тему".
Если я слышу слово "развей", то у меня только одно значение - резвеять.
Искал в интернете варианты "развить - развей"  не нашел.


----------



## elemika

Для глагола "развить" во всех его значениях словарь дает форму повелительного наклонения "развей" (в Вашем случае - значение 6)
Вам режет слух такая фраза:
_Сегодня мы услышали, что Х необратимо влияет на У; развейте эту тему в своих домашних сочинениях?_ (попробуйте развить...)

Прозвучит ли это для Вас как "_развейте впрах эту концепцию в своих домашний работах"? (_попробуйте развеять_)
_


----------



## airosa

elemika said:


> Вам режет слух такая фраза:
> _Сегодня мы услышали, что Х необратимо влияет на У; развейте эту тему в своих домашних сочинениях?_ (попробуйте развить...)
> 
> Прозвучит ли это для Вас как "_развейте впрах эту концепцию в своих домашний работах"? (_попробуйте развеять_)
> _


Мне режет. Звучит двусмысленно. И непривычно. Мне кажется, лучше использовать конструкции с инфинитивом: попробуйте развить, вы должны развить и т.п.


----------



## Maroseika

enots said:


> Никогда в жизни не слышал, чтобы говорили: "развей тему" в смысле "развивать тему".
> Если я слышу слово "развей", то у меня только одно значение - резвеять.


Если бы я услышал слово "развей", то у меня бы оно тоже ассоциировалось только с развеиванием. К счастью, обычно мы слышим слова не отдельно, а в контексте, во фразе. Интересно, удастся ли кому-нибудь сконструировать предложение и контекст, в котором бы это слово звучало неоднозначно?



> Искал в интернете варианты "развить - развей"  не нашел.


"Развей/развейте свою фигуру" встречается в изобилии, равно как и "развей/развейте тему".


----------



## Maroseika

airosa said:


> Мне режет. Звучит двусмысленно. И непривычно. Мне кажется, лучше использовать конструкции с инфинитивом: попробуйте развить, вы должны развить и т.п.


Означает ли это, что "налей мне чаю" можно заменить на "попробуй налить мне чаю" или "ты должен налить мне чаю"?


----------



## elemika

Maroseika said:


> Интересно, удастся ли кому-нибудь сконструировать предложение и контекст, в котором бы это слово звучало неоднозначно?


Попробуй, развей своё подозрение


----------



## airosa

На мой взгляд, нужно исходить не из словаря, а из узуса. Повелительная форма в этом смысле чаще используется от глагола несовершенного вида - развивать. Сравните: развивай кругозор - развей (?) кругозор; развивай своё тело - развей (?) своё тело.


----------



## elemika

По поводу узуса: из опрошенных мною коллег ни у кого не вызвало возражений предложение "развить тему" в повелительном наклонении (Разовьем-ка эту тему на семинаре! - А вы развейте её на лекции в форме свободной дикуссии!)
Что же считать узусом?

На мой взгляд, использование инфинитива в конструкциях "пропробуйте развить", "надо развить", "не могли бы вы развить" позволяет избежать омонимичности повелительного наклонения двух глаголов, а сама конструкция зависит от контекста:
Налей мне чаю - Можешь налить мне чаю?
Развей эту тему - Попробуй развить эту тему
Развей свой бизнес до крупного предприятия - Тебе нужно развить бизнес до крупного предприятия
Развейте этот миф в своем выступлении! - Вам стоит развеять этот миф в своем выступлении.


----------



## Maroseika

elemika said:


> Попробуй, развей своё подозрение


Боюсь что развить можно только подозрительность, но не подозрение.
Впрочем, вы дали только предложение. А где же контекст?


----------



## Maroseika

airosa said:


> На мой взгляд, нужно исходить не из словаря, а из узуса. Повелительная форма в этом смысле чаще используется от глагола несовершенного вида - развивать.


  Стоит ли ограничивать свою речь 40-30-20... процентами самых часто встречающихся конструкций? 
Любая из предложенных замен слова "развей" резко меняет стилистику, интонацию высказывания. Ради чего такие жертвы? Зачем искать двусмысленность там, где ее нет? Иные даже в слове "писать" всегда отмечают ударение.


----------



## elemika

Ох, попробуем развить...

-Подозреваю, что сегодня она...Нет, не могу об этом думать. Ладно, скажем, она взяла с полки...Да нет, она не могла...
- Развей свое подозрение до конкретной мысли. Неясно, о чем идет речь!

-Не могу плохо о ней подумать
-И не надо. Поговори с ней и развей напрочь свое подозрение.



Или:
- Да развей ты эту его гипотезу!
- В смысле, продолжить тему?
- Нет, в смысле полностью опровергнуть


----------



## Maroseika

elemika said:


> -Подозреваю, что сегодня она...Нет, не могу об этом думать. Ладно, скажем, она взяла с полки...Да нет, она не могла...
> - Развей свое подозрение до конкретной мысли. Неясно, о чем идет речь!



Отчего ж? Все предельно ясно: как можно развеять подозрение до конкретной мысли? Только развить.




> Или:
> - Да развей ты эту его гипотезу!
> - В смысле, продолжить тему?
> - Нет, в смысле полностью опровергнуть



Это вырванный из контекста кусок. Из предыдущего разговора второй собеседник должен был знать отношение первого к гипотезе и, следовательно, мог понять его "неправильно" только в порядке словесной игры.


----------



## elemika

Вот и попробовали немножко развить тему...

Спасибо, Maroseika


----------



## Maroseika

elemika said:


> Вот и попробовали немножко развить тему...


Заодно и развеялись.


----------



## hroldar

А правда,в натуре тему то как развили,офигеть. В принципе из ничего была создана целая дискуссия,круто вообще было,молодцы!!! 
                           P.S.
There is an opinion. Russian saying a lot when they drink.


----------



## morzh

hroldar said:


> А правда,в натуре тему то как развили,офигеть. В принципе из ничего была создана целая дискуссия,круто вообще было,молодцы!!!
> P.S.
> There is an opinion. Russian saying a lot when they drink.



Do you have nothing better to do right now?


----------



## hroldar

morzh said:


> Do you have nothing better to do right now?


 Are you always so? Yes, I am Russian, but all of its shortcomings.


----------

